# Patellar fat pad debridement



## bethh05

Post Op: Unspecified internal derangement, right knee, possible Hoffa syndrome with irritation of the patellar fat pad

Procedure Performed: Diagnostic arthroscopy; limited debridement of patellar fat pad

Description: The patella was appreciated and photographs were taken of the chondral location where the microfracture had been done. It looked very good. It was mildly soft. Looking anteriorly at the fat pad, there were areas of erythema, and this was felt possibly be the reason for her persistent popping in the knee. The shaver was introduced first to the medial side and then after adequate debridement to the lateral side looking from the medial side, this area of fat pad was debrided back. Following this, the knee was moved to full range of motion and noted to be normal.

Any input for CPT and ICD-9 would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mbort

bethieh said:


> Post Op: Unspecified internal derangement, right knee, possible Hoffa syndrome with irritation of the patellar fat pad



My first impression is 29877 without seeing an op note.  It appears that what you posted is probably from the top of the op note and not from the body.

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## bethh05

mbort said:


> My first impression is 29877 without seeing an op note.  It appears that what you posted is probably from the top of the op note and not from the body.
> 
> Mary, CPC, COSC



Mary, 

I didn't finish typing before I hit enter! Sorry


----------



## mbort

bethieh said:


> Mary,
> 
> I didn't finish typing before I hit enter! Sorry



lol ok..well I guessed right anyhow 
thanks


----------

